# Plants from Ecuagenera - Need advice.



## ShaunO (Jul 21, 2013)

So I am placing an order from Ecuagenera to get some Anthurium species for a 220 gallon Peru biotope viv to pick up in New Jersey next month. Can anyone here recommend good species to get from the list attached that would do well in large vivarium? So far I was planning on A. corallinum, A. gracile, A. polyschistum and Columnea orientadina, but looking for some more smaller plants that could do well. I plan on filling in with an order from Black Jungle with some of the plants they carry, but wanted to get some unique, and rare ones as the bulk of the vivarium. Also, any recommendations on easy Orchids would be appreciated. I plan on having good air circulation using fans in the viv, and will be kept in lower to mid 70s, with plenty of humidity. Appreciate any recommendations.

Here is the list of plants:
Anthurium acaule 35 W
Anthurium acaule 7 30 W
Anthurium angamarcanum 25 IW
Anthurium angamarcanum 1 35 IW
Anthurium argyrostachyum 25 IW
Anthurium argyrostachyum 1 25 IW
Anthurium avium 3 20 W
Anthurium avium 4 22 W
Anthurium bakeri 1 20 I
Anthurium bakeri 2 20 I
Anthurium besseae aff 25 W
Anthurium breviscapum 20 IW
Anthurium brownii 20 IW
Anthurium brownii 5 30 IW
Anthurium brownii 6 20 IW
Anthurium bullatus 30 IW
Anthurium cabrerense 30 IC
Anthurium carinatum 30 IW
Anthurium clavigerum 25 IW
Anthurium compact New 20 I
Anthurium corallinum 18 IW
Anthurium coriaceum 20 IW
Anthurium coriaceum 4 25 IW
Anthurium coriaceum 6 25 IW
Anthurium coriaceum 7 25 IW
Anthurium corrugatum 7 75 IC
Anthurium croatiana 30 W
Anthurium croatiana 3 20 W
Anthurium cuspidatum 25 I
Anthurium draconopterum 25 I
Anthurium effusilobum 25 IW
Anthurium effusispathum 35 IW
Anthurium ernestii 30 IW
Anthurium esmeraldense 30 W
Anthurium fasciale affin 25 IW
Anthurium flavolineatum 5 25 IC
Anthurium gladiifolium 25 IW
Anthurium gracile 25 I
Anthurium gracile 2 20 I
Anthurium gracile 5 25 I
Anthurium guildingii 30 W
Anthurium gymnopus 2 25 IW
Anthurium gymnopus 3 25 IW
Anthurium huixtlense 1 30 IW
Anthurium insigne 2 25 IW
Anthurium insigne 7 30 IW
Anthurium insigne 8 30 IW
Anthurium insigne var panguiensii 30 IW
Anthurium insigne var panguiensii 2 30 IW
Anthurium kunthii 20 IW
Anthurium lancea 25 IW
Anthurium lappoanum 25 IW
Anthurium lentii 20 IW
Anthurium loefgrenii 25 IW
Anthurium madisonianum 20 IW
Anthurium magnificum 18 IW
Anthurium magnificum norte 25 IW
Anthurium magnificum norte 1 35 IW
Anthurium magnificum norte 2 45 IW
Anthurium magnificum norte 3 35 IW
Anthurium magnificum verde 25 IW
Anthurium marmoratum 25 IW
Anthurium marmoratum 10 30 IW
Anthurium marmoratum 2 25 IW
Anthurium michelii 20 IW
Anthurium moronense 25 IW
Anthurium nanum 25 IW
Anthurium ochranthum 25 IW
Anthurium ovatifolium 5 25 W
Anthurium ovatifolium 8 30 W
Anthurium oxycarpum 25 IW
Anthurium oxycarpum 2 20 IW
Anthurium oxycarpum type 20 IW
Anthurium pallidiflorum 25 IW
Anthurium pallidiflorum 1 20 IW
Anthurium pendens 25 W
Anthurium pendens 5 25 W
Anthurium pittieri 20 IW
Anthurium polyneuron 25 IW
Anthurium polyneuron pendent 20 IW
Anthurium polyschistum 22 IW
Anthurium polyschistum 1 20 IW
Anthurium polyschistum 2 20 IW
Anthurium polyschistum 3 22 IW
Anthurium propinquum 25 I
Anthurium reflexinervium 35 IW
Anthurium reflexinervium # 1 35 IW
Anthurium regale 125 IW
Anthurium rotundistigmatum 30 W
Anthurium rubrinervium 30 IW
Anthurium scolopendrinum 22 IW
Anthurium scolopendrinum 1 25 IW
Anthurium scolopendrinum 2 28 IW
Anthurium scolopendrinum 8 20 IW
Anthurium spathulatum 25 IW
Anthurium splendidum 1 28 IW
Anthurium splendidum 2 25 IW
Anthurium splendidum 3 30 IW
Anthurium triphyllum 25 I
Anthurium truncicola 20 IW
Anthurium urbanii 25 W
Anthurium veitchii 35 IW
Anthurium veitchii 1 35 IW
Anthurium veitchii 2 30 IW
Anthurium versicolor 25 IW
Anthurium warocqueanum 35 IW
Anthurium watermaliense 1 New 35 W
Asplenium nidus 17 IW
Asplenium nidus 2 20 IW
Asplenium trichomanes 1 10 IW
Bartholeana marmorata 20 W
Begonia rex 2 5 W
Begonia rex black knight 5 5 W
Begonia rex caracol 5 W
Begonia rex china doll 5 W
Begonia rex curled green 5 W
Begonia rex kenworthyae 4 5 W
Begonia rex salamander 5 W
Begonia sizemoreae 10 W
Billbergia rosea 25 IW
Biophytum zenkeri 1 15 W
Biophytum zenkeri 2 15 W
Biophytum zenkeri 4 15 W
Bomarea multiflora 15 I
Brownea macrophylla 65 W
Caladium hortulanum 8 IW
Caladium hortulanum 1 8 IW
Caladium smaragdinum 10 IW
Calathea loeseneri 1 15 IW
Calathea loeseneri 2 18 IW
Calathea loeseneri 3 12 IW
Calathea loeseneri 4 12 IW
Calathea magnifica 10 W
Calathea undulata 12 IW
Calathea undulata 3 15 IW
Calathea veitchiana 30 IW
Calathea veitchiana 1 35 IW
Calathea zebrina 10 IW
Calathea zebrina 1 20 IW
Callopsis volkensii 30 IW
Campyloneurum muscifolium 10 I
Chamaeranthemun igneum New 15 W
Chamaeranthemun venosum 1 18 W
Chlorospatha plowmanii New 15 IW
Cochliostema odoratissima 30 IW
Colocasia esculenta New 15 I
Columnea angustata 15 IW
Columnea gloriosa 10 W
Columnea medicinalis 15 I


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

hey wait...you stopped at the "C's"....


----------



## ShaunO (Jul 21, 2013)

Judy S said:


> hey wait...you stopped at the "C's"....


Right, sorry.... I was actually looking for advice on Anthurium species, but here is the rest of the list. Already placed my order but would still appreciate any input.


GENERO ESPECIE PRECIO CLIMA
Columnea orientadina 10 IW
Columnea ornata 18 IW
Columnea spathulata 15 W
Corytoplectus cutucuensis 12 IW
Cryptanthus fosterianus 10 W
Dicksonia sellowiana 35 I
Dicranoglossum panamense 18 W
Dieffenbachia tricolor 12 W
Dracontium spruceanum 15 W
Drymonia chiribogana 18 IW
Elaphoglossum apodum 15 IW
Elaphoglossum apodum 2 17 IW
Elaphoglossum apodum 1 15 IW
Elaphoglossum crinitum 20 IW
Elaphoglossum crinitum 1 20 IW
Elaphoglossum lanceolatum 12 W
Elaphoglossum metallicum 15 IW
Episcia corrugada 25 W
Episcia cupreata 18 IW
Episcia cupreata 1 18 IW
Erythrina amazonica New 25 W
Geogenanthus ciliatus 15 IW
Guzmania andreettae 18 I
Guzmania condorensis 15 IW
Guzmania devansayana 14 IW
Guzmania lingulata 12 IW
Guzmania loraxiana 15 W
Guzmania melinonis 15 IW
Guzmania minor 12 IW
Guzmania monostachia 14 W
Guzmania mosquerae 12 I
Guzmania musaica 15 W
Guzmania pallida 15 W
Guzmania patula 18 IW
Guzmania puyoensis 10 IW
Guzmania remyi 15 I
Guzmania rhonhofiana 25 I
Guzmania sanguinea 12 I
Guzmania squarrosa 20 C
Guzmania squarrosa red form 25 C
Heliconia schumanniana 18 W
Jatropha nudicaulis 50 W
Maranta leuconeura 18 W
Maranta leuconeura 1 15 W
Monoleana wendlandii 2 15 W
Monstera radicans 18 W
Neoregelia aculeatosepala 12 I
Nephentes alata 20 W
Oxalis vulcanicola 15 IW
Pearcea hypocyrtiflora 15 IW
Peperomia caperata 17 IW
Peperomia maculosa 14 W
Peperomia maculosa 1 18 W
Peperomia maculosa 2 15 W
Peperomia rugosa 10 W
Peperomia rugosa 1 12 W
Peperomia sandersii 1 15 I
Peperomia sandersii 2 12 I
Peperomia verschaffeltii 10 IW
Peperomia verschaffeltii 2 10 IW
Peperomia verschaffeltii 3 10 IW
Peperomia verschaffeltii 4 15 IW
Philodendron acutifolium 25 I
Philodendron angustialatum 20 IW
Philodendron asperatum 25 IW
Philodendron barrosoanum 20 IW
Philodendron barrosoanum 3 25 IW
Philodendron barrosoanum 5 25 IW
Philodendron barrosoanum giganteum 20 IW
Philodendron burgundy 25 W
Philodendron corrugatum 4 25 I
Philodendron elegans 18 IW
Philodendron erubescens 25 IW
Philodendron esmeraldense 30 IW
Philodendron gloriosum 35 I
Philodendron lehmannii 25 IW
Philodendron lehmannii 1 25 IW
Philodendron linnaei 22 IW
Philodendron linnaei 3 22 IW
Philodendron linnaei purple 22 IW
Philodendron longilaminatum 20 IW
Philodendron longilaminatum 2 125 IW
Philodendron longilaminatum aff 30 IW
Philodendron mamei 15 IW
Philodendron melanochrysum 20 IW
Philodendron montanum 25 IW
Philodendron patriciae 125 IW
Philodendron peltatum 30 IW
Philodendron peltatum 1 30 IW
Philodendron rubrocinctum 25 IW
Philodendron rugosum 35 IW
Philodendron sagittifolium 25 IW
Philodendron schottianum 20 IW
Philodendron sodiroi 15 IW
Philodendron stenolobum 25 IW
Philodendron subhastatum 20 IW
Philodendron tenue 25 IW
Philodendron tripartitum 40 IW
Philodendron undulatum 20 IW
Philodendron undulatum 1 25 IW
Philodendron undulatum 2 25 IW
Philodendron verrucosum 25 IW
Philodendron verrucosum 2 25 IW
Philodendron verrucosum 5 25 IW
Philodendron wendlandii 2 18 W
Pilea spruceana 15 IW
Pitcairnia alata 15 C
Pitcairnia condorensis 30 IW
Platycerium bifurcatum 20 W
Platycerium ellisii 25 W
Polypodium bombycinum 12 IW
Pyrrosia lingua 15 IW
Pyrrosia porosa 14 IW
Pyrrosia porosa 1 14 IW
Pyrrosia rugosa 15 IW
Racineae miniata 1 12 C
Racineae miniata 2 10 C
Racineae miniata 3 10 C
Racineae miniata 4 10 C
Racineae miniata 5 10 C
Racineae spiculosa 15 IW
Ronnbergia brasiliensis 12 I
Selaginella umbrosa 12 IW
Syngonium xanthophilum 15
Tacca chantrieri New 30 W
Tectara hastata 1 15 IW
Tectara hastata 2 15 IW
Tibouchina urvilleana New 15 I
Tillandsia andreana 10 W
Tillandsia aurea 12 IW
Tillandsia biflora 10 I
Tillandsia biflora green 10 I
Tillandsia brenneri 12 W
Tillandsia caerulea 5 I
Tillandsia complanata 10 I
Tillandsia confinis 8 I
Tillandsia cyanea 10 I
Tillandsia disticha 15 W
Tillandsia disticha var. minor 18 W
Tillandsia floribunda New 15 W
Tillandsia fragrans 10 I
Tillandsia fraseri 12 C
Tillandsia funckiana 9 W
Tillandsia hamaleana 10 I
Tillandsia latifolia var. divaricata 10 I
Tillandsia mima 18 I
Tillandsia narthecioides 15 W
Tillandsia portillae 35 C
Tillandsia recurvata 5 I
Tillandsia scaligera 8 IC
Tillandsia seemannii 12 IC
Tillandsia straminea 10 I
Tillandsia tectorum 10 W
Tillandsia umbellata 8 I
Tillandsia umbellata violet 17 I
Tillandsia undulifolia 12 IC
Tillandsia usneoides 5 I
Tillandsia venusta 15 W
Tillandsia wagneriana 15 IW
Ulearum donburnsii 20 W
Vasconcellea parviflora 35 W
Vriesea barclayana 15 I
Vriesea incurva 15 I
Vriesea limonensis New 15 I
Vriesea ospinae 18 I


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I would be careful what aroids you buy from Ecuagenera. Some are grown in a nursery with true cloud forest conditions, and they don't transition well to other growing methods, especially after being kept in a box for quite some time in transit. 

They do ship nice plants, though. The key is to keep them going.


----------

